# B14 halos



## Capt. Chris (Oct 5, 2002)

I've got a '96 nissan sentra and I'm contemplating on getting some halo headlights. I already have a few mods on my car and I guess I just have some extra money laying around right now and I'm wondering if I should get the halos. Those who have halos, how do they perform with good bulbs installed? I guess I'm wanting to do this mod for the looks, not performance but do the halos atleast put out decent lighting? Is install a PITA? thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Did you do a search? There are lots of threads covering the subject of halos on B14's. From installation to opinions on them, it has been covered before. I read through a lot of those threads before deciding to not to buy them.....to each his own though


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

From my personal experience....the actual lighting, even with the hyperwhites, sucks! It takes a little too much effort and time trying to get the angle of the lights right. I am actually in the process of getting some crystal clear headlights. Probably a better option

If you want them for the looks, that's cool. Just don't drive at night.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> From my personal experience....the actual lighting, even with the hyperwhites, sucks! It takes a little too much effort and time trying to get the angle of the lights right. I am actually in the process of getting some crystal clear headlights. Probably a better option
> 
> If you want them for the looks, that's cool. Just don't drive at night.


ay! :thumbup: the problem is is that the beam is far to small. and it does not spread out far enuff. think of this. go buy a 3 D cell mag light and take out the reflector, now go find a gift wrap card board tube and cut a 1in. section off and place it over the mag light reflector, now put a bulb in there and drive around viola! you have just made a getto halo! idk about you but i like my night time to be like day time! meaning i hage stock crystal head lamps and silver star bulbs. i now have read the xtra vision are just as bright minus the hyper white color so its better in the rain. just something for you to think about. :thumbup: liuspeed has a bunch of beam patterns for the crystals but he should try to get some for the halos (tim you say you have them? if your ever infront of your garage.............and have a camera.....and your lights are on, would you mind taking a pic?lol)


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree. They were a pia to install, and the lighting performance is miserable.
They do look good though, so I'll be getting silverstars & new driving lights.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Oct 5, 2002)

I guess I'll just stick with my stock headlights then. I commute at night on highways many times. I just gotta give the headlights a good cleanin' see if they can shine a bit. The lense looks a bit cloudy or foggy or something


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Capt. Chris said:


> I guess I'll just stick with my stock headlights then. I commute at night on highways many times. I just gotta give the headlights a good cleanin' see if they can shine a bit. The lense looks a bit cloudy or foggy or something


What you could do is go with a Halo Retrofit- if you don't mind spending close to $600. A few people have done it just using Xenon and while its a bit better than the stock Halo lights, its nothing compared to true retrofits. 

The problem with the Halos is their pattern, its extremely short and a bit too clustered. I'd say you'd get maybe 3-4 carlengths out before your lighting kinda fades.

IMO if you like the look, definite spend the extra $$$ for a Retrofit. I've seen some pics of them and they are simply amazing in comparison.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Capt. Chris said:


> I guess I'll just stick with my stock headlights then. I commute at night on highways many times. I just gotta give the headlights a good cleanin' see if they can shine a bit. The lense looks a bit cloudy or foggy or something


There are other options other then the halos.










I got them off liuspeedtuning.com and I think that mossy might have them as well.

same with the corners.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Capt. Chris said:


> I've got a '96 nissan sentra and I'm contemplating on getting some halo headlights. I already have a few mods on my car and I guess I just have some extra money laying around right now and I'm wondering if I should get the halos. Those who have halos, how do they perform with good bulbs installed? I guess I'm wanting to do this mod for the looks, not performance but do the halos atleast put out decent lighting? Is install a PITA? thanks for any opinions.


halos... well .. i had them.. for about 3 days.. thats about sums it up lol
they look cool....but they dont light up the road for shit.
and try to search next time, this topic has been covered 1000s of times

And by the way..ujust like xbrandonx said there is another option, Crystal Clear headlights, i also got them for my car from liuspeed


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have halos but they are very dim...I'm rather irritated with them but they do put out alot more light than the stock ones I had...they were really clouded.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

with halos if you are only doing it for cosmetic wise that perfectly fine.. for performance lighting just halos by themselves without retrofit and all that the jes plain suck. i highly recommend that if you want the performacne lighting and the cosmetic of the halos i recommend that you get the TSX HID systems from the new acuras and have someone like www.hidretro.com to retrofit it in for ya for labor cost. labor usually cost like 275 for the labor + the cost of the parts that you can find anywhere on ebaymotors.com

if you dont want to do all that then like everyone else states you can do the crystal clear headlights that uses H4 bulbs which are 2-3 times brighter than your stock 9004 and also the housing isnt cloudy it crystal clear which also benefits the output by 3 fold than the stock housing.

but in all honesty get rid of the stock housing on your sentra/200sx.. it really does more harm than good lighting wise no matter what kind of bulbs you use.

i myself will be doing a TSX retrofit with a G35 hid reflector into the halos both running stock hid bulbs phillips 4300 K bulbs.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i myself will be doing a TSX retrofit with a G35 hid reflector into the halos both running stock hid bulbs phillips 4300 K bulbs.


i thought that was your plan from the begining. i read your car thread and you wanted to do the halo HID setup from the start what changed your mind? no offence but i think cosmeticly that would look FAR better than what ya have now. (that plate kinda looks weird) and will you do 4 xenon bulbs? like the projectors for low beam then just a bulb & balest for high?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i thought that was your plan from the begining. i read your car thread and you wanted to do the halo HID setup from the start what changed your mind? no offence but i think cosmeticly that would look FAR better than what ya have now. (that plate kinda looks weird) and will you do 4 xenon bulbs? like the projectors for low beam then just a bulb & balest for high?


yea that was the original plan but since the A6 projector doesnt fit nicely into the halo headlights for the size it to big then i decided to do the set up i have now.

i 2 believe that it will look cosmetically better and yes with 4 xenon bulbs.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> yea that was the original plan but since the A6 projector doesnt fit nicely into the halo headlights for the size it to big then i decided to do the set up i have now.
> 
> i 2 believe that it will look cosmetically better and yes with 4 xenon bulbs.


wow! when you get that done get a pic of the brights :thumbup: i have never seen day time at 12am :cheers:


click me for a plethora of B14 lights!!11!1!!!11!1!!!!!!! 

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*I must have halo's!!!*

Wouldnt the lighting be ok if I put some good PIAA's in the halo's and also had a pair of driving lights.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

na its still gonna suck , its not the light bulbs.. it's the cheap and messed up design of halos. I hated them.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

what about that reflector infront of the low beam bulb? could you remove that to help the lowbeam pattern?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it wont do much good it jes give off a hot spot and more glare.


----------



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Wouldnt the lighting be ok if I put some good PIAA's in the halo's and also had a pair of driving lights.



Ive had my Halo lights for about 2 years now and they still have the original bulbs and the lighting actually got better for me in the dark when i installed them..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

TheReason said:


> Ive had my Halo lights for about 2 years now and they still have the original bulbs and the lighting actually got better for me in the dark when i installed them..


youve never had the crystals with 9007's have you? 

sethwas is selling his halos on ebay with the HID installed. i would jump on this because he (along with a VERY few others) is the only one i would trust to buy HID retro fit from. starting bid was $150 id say it could go up to $300 but for that type of lighting! its a steal

sethwas HID halos he also has some driving lights (he says they are even brighter (project farther) than the low beam HID's) and a set of nisnaks stealth corners if you want to ask him a question PM him and he'd be more than happy to answer any question you have :cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, so what you guys are saying is that if I buy the projectors off of ebay I can send them to this company and have them do a complete HID retrofit?? I would be willing to do that to have the projectors.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Ok, so what you guys are saying is that if I buy the projectors off of ebay I can send them to this company and have them do a complete HID retrofit?? I would be willing to do that to have the projectors.


yes i recommend TSX projectors and call up www.hidretro.com and buy the complete set of TSX projectors , Phillips D2S bulbs , and D2S Ballast and his cost for the retrofit labor is about 350-375 ... he does a great job on the retrofit for he has done mine.

reason i say use the TSX is because they fit nicely into the halo ports and have an output of the beam pattern of a S2000 which is real wide and real sharp and colorful.

TSX projectors range from 200-300 depending who you buy them from and where.. d2s phillips bulbs cost about 75 bux shipped and ballast anywhere from 100-200 shipped for the pair..

alot of the parts can be found on ebaymotors.com or you can ask Liep at HID RETRO to find them for you but that would cost a bit more.

let me know if you need more info cuz im just about to do my 2nd retrofit into the halo headlights with the TSX .


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> yes i recommend TSX projectors and call up www.hidretro.com and buy the complete set of TSX projectors , Phillips D2S bulbs , and D2S Ballast
> 
> let me know if you need more info cuz im just about to do my 2nd retrofit into the halo headlights with the TSX .


AWESOME!! I'm going to do a bit more research on parts and If I have any more questions, I'll let you know. Thanks man. By the way, Put in my silverstars in my fogs and they look wonderful, can't wait to get the headlights and corners to complete the package!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i already did the reasearch for ya bro.. TSX projectors are the best in the halos...

you also have options in size like the bmw E46 projectors , Valeo A4/S4 projectors that or ECE (european code) E46 projectors , ECE (european code ) S4 /A4 projectors ... the european codes are much brighter than the DOT (USA Version) projectors for their lense are clear and not fresnal and cloudy.

also with the ECE codes they are harder to find.. but overall the TSX projectors are by far many peoples favorite for they are small and compact but protrude a beam pattern of the Honda S2000 headlights.. the TSX and S2000 headlights are the only projectors that are brighter or equivalent to the European Audi and BMW projectors.

trust me on this i spent a good year and a half researching these things. :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> i already did the reasearch for ya bro..
> 
> trust me on this i spent a good year and a half researching these things. :thumbup:


Once again, awesome. Thank you so much. I've learned so much from you and a few others in such a short time!! Thanks man, seriously.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

hey LIU,

Can you point me to a good website that can explain the various terms and stuff. One that may break down each part and explain what it is and what it does, i.e. projectors, ballast, halo. Also, I searched for TSX projectors and am wondering if these are the lights from the actual car or a namebrand. Sorry for the obvious newb post, just like to learn as much as I possibly can about all this and figured you might know a few good websites that you could steer me towards. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

projectors= way to control the beam
ballast= amplifies/changes the light to HID 
Halo= nothing......some bimmers have them (just for looks on the light not lit up)

TSX projectors= Acura TSX


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> projectors= way to control the beam
> ballast= amplifies/changes the light to HID
> Halo= nothing......some bimmers have them (just for looks on the light not lit up)
> 
> TSX projectors= Acura TSX


thanks pete


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you do the HID retrofit..then its gonna look and perform nice as hell


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

[off topic]

its funny how they dont have projectors for b14 yet they have 'em for the '82-84 sentra

http://www.nissanautobodypartstore.com/auto-body-parts/NISENTRA8284UN9901PHL.html

hehe

looks very nice too!

[edit]

go here http://www.nissanautobodypartstore.com/auto-body-parts/NISENTRA9797.html

last headlight on page for picture

if i was to get those i'd paint the innards glossy black for sick stealthyness or whateva color car is

crazy cool


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nisnacks used to make halo projectors but i think their warehouse burned down or something , anyway they are very hard to get but if you get them they supposed to be awesome.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nis knack never made halo projectors.. they only made the regular projectors style healdlight without the halo ring. that the same kind that 99 se-l has. even still the beam pattern and output of those arent that great but it is a bit better than the halos.


----------

